# DirecTV over IPTV?



## persist (Mar 21, 2008)

I know that technically speaking anything IPTV is not satellite, but this still seems the best place to ask this question:

I'm about to move into a condo building where I can't get DTV - only cable. I have heard rumors however that DTV is talking to some FTTP providers about offering their full service line-up over IPTV. Has anyone heard anything about this?

I'm curious what STB they would use. Would an HR21 be up to this, or would they need something new?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

They are probably referring to MFH-3
Which uses a IPTV/IP type structure to distribute the signal in the building via CAT-5.

It will use a special version of the HR21 line.


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They are probably referring to MFH-3
> Which uses a IPTV/IP type structure to distribute the signal in the building via CAT-5.
> 
> It will use a special version of the HR21 line.


Will a dish still be required by the building or the signal come via internet trough IP?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dreamyip said:


> Will a dish still be required by the building or the signal come via internet trough IP?


Yes.

As it will get the initial signal from DirecTV via SAT...
But then be distributed around the complex/struture via an "IP" type technology


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, that sounds really cool Earl. I had not heard about that yet. Would be awesome in a lot of cases...especially now with most businesses and homes wired/prewired for network Cat6 or Cat5.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Grentz said:


> Wow, that sounds really cool Earl. I had not heard about that yet. Would be awesome in a lot of cases...especially now with most businesses and homes wired/prewired for network Cat6 or Cat5.


I am not sure it would be cost efficient for homes (it is currently some pretty price equipment), but larger businesses and MDU's...

Certainly.


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes.
> 
> As it will get the initial signal from DirecTV via SAT...
> But then be distributed around the complex/struture via an "IP" type technology


Thank you, Earl. It would be interesting to see the quality when it is available to the public. I am currently subscribing IPTV as well as DirecTV but the quality from the dish(directly) is a lot better than my IPTV. I am sure the source of the IPTV program would have something to do with it as well.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

http://www.mfh3.com/
http://www.directv.com/images/assets/mdu/DIRECTV_MFH3.pdf

It's actually 100% "DirecTV on Demand." You actually share the DirecTV programming bandwidth with the entire building. In fact, if the building provides internet it is shared over the same standard ethernet lines. Downside is there are only 2 receivers that are compatible with the system, a standard D12i and HD-DVR Hr20i. You can't buy your own at retail, they are only supplied by the system operator.

The system is monitored 100% of the time by Thompson I beleive who is constantly checking for outages at gateways and switches in the building.


----------



## persist (Mar 21, 2008)

MFH3 sounds like it is exactly what they meant, however...

I was told by the MDU operator that "the ISP was going to offer DTV" and that was confirmed by someone at the ISP (who solely offer FTTP). I guess it's possible that the Headend could be at the ISP (not the MDU) and the entire path to the end units could be IP.

Is it ever done this way?



Earl Bonovich said:


> As it will get the initial signal from DirecTV via SAT...
> But then be distributed around the complex/struture via an "IP" type technology


----------



## persist (Mar 21, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> It's actually 100% "DirecTV on Demand."


By that do you mean that only DTV OD is available since there are no other connections (no dish, no OTA)?

Is the DTV OD missing any content? If not, I don't think that would be an issue.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It will use a special version of the HR21 line.


Actually, the MFH3 system uses the D11I-100 & HR20I-100 receivers.

If you want more information check out this link.

http://www.directv.com/images/assets/mdu/DIRECTV_MFH3.pdf


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ratara said:


> Actually, the MFH3 system uses the D11I-100 & HR20I-100 receivers.
> 
> If you want more information check out this link.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/images/assets/mdu/DIRECTV_MFH3.pdf


Thank you for the link.


----------

